

Note on Text Editors for Getting Started Writing Code - ashleylorden
http://nerdfs.blogspot.com/2012/07/note-on-text-editors.html

======
frou_dh
I would say the only thing _essential_ for a barebones code editor is being
indentation-aware. Next come nice-to-haves like syntax-highlighting, directory
trees, multiple tabs, etc.

Sublime is great. I will be using it for everything except heavily REPL-
oriented languages (as in Clojure - I dearly hope Light Table delivers).

